# canning older beans



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

I have some dry beans a few years old. I want to can them. What would be the best method?
I have tested them and after a 2 min boil and and overnight soak, and a simmer for a few hours they are soft.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Yesterday
I canned up nine quarts of three year old pilots
And 16 pints

On a wood stove....and goat meat too

Now, I wondered about those beans.

I have tested a quart and a pint.
I am full and they are good.

I did not eat the all. I had help....didn't tell the how old they were sometime it's best that way.


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

Did you put them in dry or did you soak and partially cook first?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I soaked them for four hours as I dealt with the goat meat batches and planned on using them to have a full scanner cause the number of cans one gets from a goat is just a real rough guess.

So, after the 4 hours I knew to rush them with a red nice and a boil the another rinse.
I used garlic salt ....a first but I was out of garlic by then.

I processed the at 10 pounds for 90min.

All sealed but I wanted to test them cause...they are from a 25 pounds bag...all went well.

I was worried like you but really impressed.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

kasilofhome said:


> I soaked them for four hours as I dealt with the goat meat batches and planned on using them to have a full scanner cause the number of cans one gets from a goat is just a real rough guess.
> 
> So, after the 4 hours I knew to rush them with a red nice and a boil the another rinse.
> I used garlic salt ....a first but I was out of garlic by then.
> ...



Since you eat goat, do you ever grind it for burger? We are going to be processing our first goats soon and wondered how it would come out for making sausage and just plain ground meat.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes, we do.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

kasilofhome said:


> Yes, we do.


Good. My husband looked at me like I had 3 heads when I suggested it. We use a lot of ground beef and I love sausage.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

terri9630 said:


> Good. My husband looked at me like I had 3 heads when I suggested it. We use a lot of ground beef and I love sausage.


We also have the goat meat turned into breakfast sausage, pepperoni, Italian sausage, baloney, salami. We eat goat.
A goat a day starts the day.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

kasilofhome said:


> We also have the goat meat turned into breakfast sausage, pepperoni, Italian sausage, baloney, salami. We eat goat.
> A goat a day starts the day.


A goat a day... my three does just groaned. that's a lot of babies to produce :happy:.

We've had dairy goats for years and always sold the kids. With the price of beef now I've got 3 kids and a soon to be delivered kid or 2 that will be going into the freezer. I need some good recipes for pepperoni and Italian sausage. We love those. My daughter will turn into a pepperoni one day I think.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, start keeping an eye on pork butt.

I need to do another pig....but the two I had roamed too far.... and bringing them home was time consuming. So, if you can raise one figure 25 pounds pork but curved to 75 pounds goat cubed


I have a sportsman ware house has the kit.

I used to send the meat out
Then I volunteered to help a butcher do mine and two other orders
Now I and ready to do it 100 percent by me.

That will be this fall. Free range = free meat


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

We raise our own pigs but no roaming. Too many others here, 2 and 4 legged, like free pork. We have a guy that butchers beef and pork for us but I think we may do the goats ourselves. Or attempt to anyway. I have grinders but will have to start looking for spices/recipes.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Two cases of Boston baked beans today and set to have two more Monday.


----------

